# FAT (16) to FAT32 file converter



## Dan Strassberg (Jul 8, 2001)

My laptop PC at work (a Compaq Armada 1592DMT with a 3.1-Gbyte hard drive, which contains a 2-Gbyte primary partition, C:, a 1-Gbyte extended partition, D:, and 23 Mbytes of free space) still has Windows 95 on it. It's Windows 95 4.00.950 B, which I think means that the OS is what is commonly called Windows 95B. If so, my understanding is that the hard disk _could_ have been formatted with FAT32, but it was not. Back when we got these PCs (my guess is in the summer of 1998--maybe earlier), our IT department refused to support any file system other than FAT (also known as FAT16). Now, IT is converting these machines to Windows 98SE, but they claim that they can't convert mine because the drive does not have enough free space. (I have about 220 Mbytes free on C: and 134 Mbytes free on D:.) One way I can pick up some free space (though perhaps not enough) is to convert from FAT16 to FAT32. (A utility I downloaded tells me that if I were using FAT 32, I would have about 480 Mbytes free on C: and 250 Mbytes free on D:.) I know that Microsoft provides a FAT(16) to FAT32 conversion utility, the Windows version of which is called Drive Converter and the DOS version of which is called CVT32.exe. I have searched in vain for these. Can somebody please tell me where I can download one or both?

I know about PartitionMagic; I have licensed copies of V3.0 and 4, and I guess I could use it to change the file system, although I might have to upgrade to the current version (7.0). But I called PowerQuest and, in a quite unexpected and at least seemingly magnanimous gesture, the technician recommended Drive Converter. The problem is that the utility isn't on my system and I don't know where to find it.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan,

There were 2 versions of 95b, one did and one did not support fat32.
Go here for more info,
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q258662

If you do have the correct version, do you have the install disk?

SeeYa


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan,

Did a little more research, it would not matter if you did have the install disk as the fat converter tool only shipped with win 98 or higher. If your IT dept. would load 98se for you, you could then go into tools and convert the drive to fat32.

SeeYa


----------



## Dan Strassberg (Jul 8, 2001)

I checked the application note for which you provided a link and indeed, the version of Windows 95 on my machine DOES support FAT32. That's the good news. The bad news is that the table in the application note lists as n/a download of FAT32 support for either of the Windows 95 versions that support FAT32.

Of course, when we got the machines, IT, in its infinite wisdom, refused to provide Windows 95 installation CDs. The theory was that if users had the CDs, they would only make more work for IT. I doubt whether there is anyone left in IT who was there in '98, so if there is a CD around, I'd be surprised if anyone knew of its whereabouts. That leads me back to my original question. Do you know where I can download either or both of the drive-conversion utilities?


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

The following is from partition magics web site. Since you have 3.0 and 4.0 , you should be good to go.

14. Does PartitionMagic support FAT32 partitions?

PartitionMagic 3.0 and later versions support FAT32 partitions, including converting between the current versions of FAT (FAT12 and FAT16) and FAT32. In order to be able to access FAT32 partitions, you must have at least Windows 95B.

The following is the link to their support FAQ page,
http://www.powerquest.com/support/primus/id536.html

SeeYa


----------

